# Puppy Do's and Puppy Don'ts Thread



## jetbootz (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am getting my new GSD in a few weeks and am getting stupidly over-prepared for her arrival  Because I live with my GF and a housemate, I wanted to put together a list of things that the pup should and shouldn't be able to do when we are training her.

I hope you guys can help me build this list so I can pop it on my fridge!

Just to get us started;

DO - Praise her when she wee's outside

DON'T - Let her jump up on you or friends
DON'T - Feed her anything apart from designated meals or training food

Please keep them coming!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jetbootz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am getting my new GSD in a few weeks and am getting stupidly over-prepared for her arrival  Because I live with my GF and a housemate, I wanted to put together a list of things that the pup should and shouldn't be able to do when we are training her.
> 
> ...


-Praise and give treats when going to bathroom outside....it is a big party every time
-Have some toys ready for the pup to chew so it doesn't use the next best thing--YOU


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

This is just me....but I tend to somewhat ignore pup when they first come home. I know that's hard to do...but I let them soak up all the sounds of the house first. I just carry on about my business.

Now my kids and hubby were a different story. They couldn't keep their hands off the new pup. I was home with the pup while they were in school or at work, so I ignored them.

It must have worked b/c all 3 of my shepherds attached to me. I assume b/c I didn't mess with them...that made them more curious about what I was doing.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

-Don't punish the pup when they potty inside, since it will teach them to hide where they potty. 

Too tired to think right now, but that one's a biggie for me.


----------



## jetbootz (Apr 7, 2012)

jetscarbie said:


> This is just me....but I tend to somewhat ignore pup when they first come home. I know that's hard to do...but I let them soak up all the sounds of the house first. I just carry on about my business.
> 
> Now my kids and hubby were a different story. They couldn't keep their hands off the new pup. I was home with the pup while they were in school or at work, so I ignored them.
> 
> It must have worked b/c all 3 of my shepherds attached to me. I assume b/c I didn't mess with them...that made them more curious about what I was doing.


Wow, when they're a puppy that seems like it would be a near impossible task!

Does anyone else have any ideas I can add to my list?


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

This could be a very good thread if people could add more ideas to this.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Hand feed your pup for the first couple of days and then continue doing it occasionally after that.

Do pick up any cords, shoes, hmmm basically have the floor empty lol. Prevent chew damage.

Do plan on losing some sleep until puppy is house and crate trained.


----------



## RipleysMomma (Apr 24, 2012)

When you bring them home, take them STRAIGHT to their potty spot. Wait for them to go, give praise, and then bring them inside. 

If crate training, ignore them if they whine. If you think they have to go potty (which will be very frequent for young pups) say nothing to them. Take them outside, wait for them to potty, then put them back in their crate. If they don't potty, keep silent and put them back in their crate again. 

Take their water away from them about two hours before bed time. It'll help keep them from having too many late night potties. 

I was very consistent about "No, This!" any time my pup grabbed, mouthed, bit, or chewed something I didn't want her to (socks, hands, etc). Ripley LOVES socks. So any time she would mysteriously find one, I would go up to her with a toy, tell her "no" calmly but stern and say "this!" while showing her the toy. Now if she finds something I don't want her to have I just have to say no and she'll drop it and walk away to find a toy to play with instead. 

That's all I've got for now, but I'm sure I'll think of more!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are a ton of great ideas on http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-time-owner/165774-gsd-puppy-primer-tips.html <--- click that, people can scroll thru and then pick the ones that really helped the most to copy/paste here...

CRATE TRAIN and keep it in your bedroom at night.

SOCIALIZE in safe appropriate places from day 1 .

A good puppy is a tired puppy, so appropriate types and amount of play/socialization/exercise during the day is a huge help.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't expect too much from your puppy when he is young. Have patience and work through the problems. He doesn't come to you knowing human rules and manners. It is up to you to teach the dog.

Do get an expen to teach your dog to relax in the house. 

Do take the dog out after naps, after play, and 20 minutes after he drinks water.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Do sign up for a puppy socialization or basic obedience class, it strengthens the bond between you and can be really fun


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

DO practice heeling from a young age (muscle memory!). 

DON'T put off training until your first puppy class. 

DO take your dog everywhere you can with you.

DON'T take him to a place like a dog park or the pet store. 

DO teach your puppy how to walk on the leash.

DON'T let him pull, even though he's 10lbs and it's adorable, you're going to find it a lot less cute when he weighs 5x that.


----------

